
Deus Ex: Human Revolution – Graphics Study - epsylon
http://www.adriancourreges.com/blog/2015/03/10/deus-ex-human-revolution-graphics-study/
======
thearn4
This happens to be a very timely article - I've been going through a replay of
this game recently. I bought it right after it was released, but only played
it once (and very quickly). I'm a huge fan of the original Deus Ex.

~~~
nailer
There's a directors cut on Steam as well that has Valve-style making of
markers with developer commentary.

If your first play through involved killing people, try completing the game
non lethally (except for the boss fights) for an achievement.

Also: Ceilings of Deus Ex [http://imgur.com/a/FDAbV](http://imgur.com/a/FDAbV)

Also: Michael McCann's soundtrack:
[https://open.spotify.com/album/4LuVQCHTgUZjuWgUQ7lQbl](https://open.spotify.com/album/4LuVQCHTgUZjuWgUQ7lQbl)

~~~
mortenjorck
Those _ceilings_. I don’t think I’ve seen any work of visual fiction – game,
movie, or otherwise – in the past decade whose art direction felt as genuinely
futuristic as Human Revolution did. From amplifying current trends
(extrapolating Zaha Hadid into wild, web-covered high-rises) to speculating
the black-swans of fashion (a sudden rise of neo-Italian Renaissance couture),
mixing in streaks of classic cyberpunk (Hengsha’s city-over-a-city), the
game’s aesthetic is immersive in a way not even matched by even its (in some
ways superior) predecessor.

The internet joke about the original Deus Ex is that every time it’s
mentioned, someone reinstalls it, but I think this just convinced me it’s time
to replay Human Revolution.

~~~
mitchty
What I love about the entire game is the use of color. The much maligned
gold/black color theme was explained by one of the developers as a theme for
when you're around augmented humans.

It looks like in the sequel they're using that even more to indicate the
golden age renaissance of augmentation is fading away.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2kd7F3YFz8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2kd7F3YFz8)

Also McCann is coming back for the score which makes me happy. I still have
this soundtrack and listen to it often.

Finally, off the new trailer, anyone see the Megan Reed parallels with the leg
augmented guy?

------
foxhill
i found this game to be very aesthetically pleasing - as well as having an
emotive and thought-provoking story. it's good to see a game that pushes the
creative boundaries of rendering, rather than focus on what seems to be a slow
drudge toward photo-realism. not wishing to suggest that HR was somehow
deficient in terms of "realistic" qualities, however!

------
dismal2
HR was one of the few games I replayed multiple times and the level of design
and atmosphere was one of the main reasons for going back, just to spend some
more time in it's moody world. Can't wait for the next one either! Looks very
impressive from the small peaks they have given:
[https://community.eidosmontreal.com/blog/dawn-
engine](https://community.eidosmontreal.com/blog/dawn-engine)

I'm hoping that they address one of the main letdowns of Human Revolution,
that the hub environments were a bit sparse and lacking more NPCs to make them
feel like real locations. I listened to the game commentary and apparently
that was simple a limitation of the engine they used.

~~~
angersock
The hubs weren't too bad. I think that both Detroit and Hengsha were pretty
fleshed in, and felt pretty lively.

My biggest complaint was that the central high-brow concept they pushed--"is
augmented man not man", "are we playing god", et al.--was just woefully
underexecuted. I felt more empathy for poor Gunther in the first Deus Ex
worried about being phased out than I did for _anyone_ with or without augs in
DX:HR.

As presented, for example, augs were strictly the better option if you could
afford them. There wasn't any downside to piling them on, nobody in the game
gave two shits whether or not you were man or machine. No quests really
changed if you were really chopped up. It just felt phoned in and handwaved.

Even the gameplay and combat itself didn't support this--there was no real "Oh
no, they've got augs, ruh roh" to speak of, except _maybe_ the boss fights. In
the first game, for example, you go up against a fellow with augs as blinged
out as yours, and it really really shows. The somewhat augmented humans are a
bit harder to fight.

However, in this one, augmented humans or not can all be effectively one-
shotted during stealth. There's no real feeling of "Oh, watch out, some of
these troops are notably better"\--contrast with, say, how in _Dishonored_ or
_Bioshock_ you could run into enemies with similar abilities to yours.

And the ending...oy vey.

~~~
Liru
> There wasn't any downside to piling them on, nobody in the game gave two
> shits whether or not you were man or machine. No quests really changed if
> you were really chopped up. It just felt phoned in and handwaved.

I agree with the rest of your post, but this was pretty much explained by
saying that ALL the augs Jensen has are already installed in him at the
beginning of the game. Them being unlocked as the game goes on had more to do
with Jensen getting used to controlling them (as opposed to having them
installed and being able to use them then and there).

~~~
angersock
Which is still kind of a cop-out from a writing standpoint. Hell, the clinics
were where you went to activate everything, so that could've been a good place
to do that.

When so much is being made of that difference, it's sad that the player is
given so little agency in the matter. There's not even much being done in the
way of reactions from NPCs about the augs.

------
alkonaut
Very interesting read. Would be really cool read a similar article about what
is going on in a bleeding edge AAA engine these days.

~~~
corysama
The folks over at DICE have some nice presentations

[http://www.frostbite.com/topics/publications/](http://www.frostbite.com/topics/publications/)

------
fsloth
Great technical outlook on a fantastic game (whose ending totally,
unforgivingly sucked in so many ways. First you give me levels of perfect
urban cyberpunk adventure and then in the end just ______* and __ __ __*.)

------
MrBra
I had a nice time playing the original Deus Ex, explicitely because of its
A.I.

But then IIRC I think I read somewhere that the A.I. was just scripted, and I
probably lost some interest in it.

But does anyone know a bit more on that? Is it really just a scripted I.A. ?

~~~
gridspy
When I first talked to AI gurus for FPS shooters about AI I thought that true
intelligence and emergent behavior from the actors are good things.

I quickly learnt that most players want a gratifying and somewhat predictable
experience. If you can predict and "out-think" the enemy you feel good and and
you can handle the incredible odds that the game pits against you. Intelligent
AI is actually at odds with this goal.

An AI also needs to be very controllable to meet story-line needs or just so
that you can tweak it to fix over any issues. Many approaches to AI are very
"black box" and so would fall down here.

If you've played F.E.A.R, you can see how very good / strong AI makes the game
extremely hard on the player. And that AI is actually rather simple from a
programming standpoint, not like a simulated brain or anything.

~~~
MrBra
Thanks for the insight! Off to playing F.E.A.R now ;)

------
hypertexthero
1\. Evolution seen in ‘synthetic DNA’ (2012) -
[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-17769529](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-17769529)

2\. Deus Ex: Human Revolution titles -
[http://www.artofthetitle.com/title/deus-ex-human-
revolution/](http://www.artofthetitle.com/title/deus-ex-human-revolution/)

~~~
Jayschwa
Links are broken from characters at the end.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-17769529](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-17769529)

[http://www.artofthetitle.com/title/deus-ex-human-
revolution/](http://www.artofthetitle.com/title/deus-ex-human-revolution/)

~~~
hypertexthero
Thanks — fixed!

------
frik
> Aesthetically pleasing

The wardrobes were great in Deus Ex 3. But overall Deus Ex 3 was a huge let
down for many who played Deus Ex 1 back in 2000.

Deus Ex 1:

Many things that made Deus Ex 1 so special and made it an all time classic, a
game that is one of the best five games ever made. The awesome story plot, the
many different walk-trough paths (thousands), the inventor, the health system,
the hacking, the interactive environment (breaking things, moving things
...all saved to the save file), the music, the huge levels (for 2000), ... the
game is just superb (just the Unreal 1 graphics hasn't aged that well).

Random gameplay video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GmwHq6sGY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GmwHq6sGY)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex)

90 of 100 on metacritic: [http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-
ex](http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex)

Deus Ex 2 was already a let down as it was geared towards the XBox1 which
meant incredible small levels (there was a loading screen between every other
room) and the whole roleplaying system was extremely simplified - e.g. there
was only one ammunition for all weapons. Beside that it was a good game with
great physics system for 2004.

[http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-invisible-
war](http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-invisible-war) (80 of 100)

Deus Ex Clan Wars (renamed to "Project Snowblind" at release) was an off-spin
with a different story but similar game play (a bit more action oriented but
still with augmentations and stealth).
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Snowblind](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Snowblind)

Deus Ex 3 had tiny levels (Detroid was like two blocks with multiple loading
screens), there were only two hub-cities and a lot of fake background to make
the tiny levels look like it played in a city (Part 1 had larger levels 11
years before), the graphics was already dated on release date, the graphics
were very orange in the original edition later the turned down the shader
effect in the directors cut edition, the story was boring and simple in
comparison to Part 1, boss fights that were implemented by an outsourcing
company and felt very weird, sudden camera changes to third-person-view with
one button stealth-kills and other weird design decisions that some console
gamers may have liked.

[http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-human-
revolution](http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-human-revolution) (90 of
100, but apparently many never heard or played the first two games to have a
real comparison, the game with another name attached isn't bad for itself at
all)

Deus Ex 4 that was first released only for Wii and later also for PC was just
bad (metacritic score 45 of 100): [http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-
the-fall](http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/deus-ex-the-fall)

For the upcoming Deus Ex 5 I hope that Warren Spector from Deus Ex 1 comes
back and shares his game design vision with the team. He is literally a game
design god and fame and he is currently a professor at a game design
university:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Spector](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Spector)

Warren Spector recently did an AMA on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/34fdjb/hi_i_am_warren...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/34fdjb/hi_i_am_warren_spector_a_game_developer_from/)

Warren Spector discusses a post mortem of Deus Ex 1 and 2 in video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTWvsGA77T4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTWvsGA77T4)
(Part of Warren Spector's Master Class at the University of Texas)

Deus Ex 1 used the Unreal 1 (Unreal Tournament) engine, Deus Ex 2 used Unreal
2 engine, Deus Ex Clan Wars used the Crystal engine (based on Tomb Raider
Legends), Deus Ex 3 used the Crystal engine (based on Tomb Raider Underworld),
Deus Ex 4 used Unity and Deus Ex 5 will use an improved Glacier engine (based
on Hitman Absolution):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex:_Mankind_Divided](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex:_Mankind_Divided)

~~~
alricb
The "outsourcing" of the boss fight is just that they asked the people who
made their AI middleware to program the boss fights because they were rushing
to release the game. (Source: I know someone who worked for the very small
company that made the AI middleware) That's also why so many areas are so
small and why the boss characters aren't properly introduced.

~~~
frik
Interesting. The press had no good words left about the boos fights and found
out about who made it months later.

"As it turns out, those boss battles weren't designed at Eidos Montreal, they
were outsourced to a studio called Grip Entertainment" \--
[http://kotaku.com/5841910/those-horribad-deus-ex-human-
revol...](http://kotaku.com/5841910/those-horribad-deus-ex-human-revolution-
boss-battles-were-outsourced)

[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/19/deus-ex-hrs-
boss-...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/19/deus-ex-hrs-boss-fights-
were-outsourced/)

[http://www.pcgamer.com/deus-ex-human-revolution-boss-
fights-...](http://www.pcgamer.com/deus-ex-human-revolution-boss-fights-were-
outsourced/)

I always felt the boss fights were so out of place in DX3 and one cannot solve
the game without killing unlike Deus Ex 1 were it is possible to play through
without killing a single person!

The Grip Entertainment game AI company has been dissolved to Autodesk as it
seems: [http://gameware.autodesk.com/news/press/autodesk-acquires-
te...](http://gameware.autodesk.com/news/press/autodesk-acquires-tech-assets-
and-talent-from-grip)

~~~
qcoh
>unlike Deus Ex 1 were it is possible to play through without killing a single
person!

As far as I remember you had to kill Anna Navarre, no?

~~~
amalcon
You can "avoid" killing her using a bug. The game then proceeds as though you
had killed her, though.

------
benihana
Computers are so amazing. This incredibly complex and mathematically intensive
process we just read about? It happens 30-144 times every second. And this is
just the logic to render the scene - there's the additional input logic, game
simulation logic, sound logic, and I'm sure dozens of other things that happen
once a frame to make a game run smoothly.

~~~
Siyo
It's funny when you contrast it to web applications. It just shows the layers
and layers of bad, inefficient abstractions we've built over the years. For
example, re-drawing when resizing the Slack chat window can take up to a
second. In that time I could have rendered the Deus Ex scene at 1080p at the
highest settings 60+ times.

~~~
angersock
I really, really hate it when people point at a web browser and a modern game
engine and then say "Look how sloppy and horrible and inefficient the web is!"

Seriously, just stop for a second and use your head.

First, that game? Probably using precompiled logic--especially as games in the
last decade have gotten objectively harder to mod. The browser must deal with
any arbitrary code shoved at it, and handle modifications to its scene graph
(the DOM) at any time. These modifications may include creating more script
code, pulling in networked resources, or any other damn fool thing.

Second, that game is only going to run on a narrow selection of hardware. It's
not going to run on a machine from ten years ago, probably. It's not going to
run on a machine ten years from now, probably.

Third, that game is built to use files and formats specifically made for
itself. It's not dealing with old goofy image formats. It's not dealing with
potentially malformed XML documents. It's not dealing with any number of
things, because those have been trimmed away and pre-verified.

Fourth, that game is never going to have to scale from a multiple-socket
workstation all the way down to a handheld phone or shell script.

It's really silly to point at a hyperoptimized purpose-built tool and claim it
is somehow massively better than a platform for distributing massively-varied
media and documents.

EDIT:

Downvote away--but first, write a purpose-built pipeline for deferred
rendering, and then a real-time app in Angular, for example. If you haven't
done both of these things, you probably don't know what you're raging about.

~~~
banachtarski
Written both. Not sure why it needs to be deferred rendering specifically lol.
A forward renderer (or a light deferred, or tiled deferred, or forward plus,
etc) would easily prove the same point.

The precompiled logic thing is nonsense. This happens on the fly in games too.
Shaders get compiled on the device, assets streamed in from disk or the
network. Game behavior is typically scripted and patched, etc. Narrow
selection of hardware? 10 years ago? Wrong. I work on a game engine that fully
supports a 10 year old machine, and most state of the art engines can degrade
to that level too.

Goofy image formats? Please. DXT1-6, BC1-7, crunched assets, raw DDS, etc. We
deal with tons of different formats, lossy and otherwise. Texture arrays,
cubemaps, etc too. Malformed XML documents are trivial with a good lexer and
we need tons of validation too on our side. Many games patch themselves.

The game can scale to a mobile device believe or not. It just doesn't make
sense to. Throttling draw calls or streaming only the lowest mip levels is
trivial for a good engine.

The web is absolutely 100% less efficient than a commercial game engine and
does far far less. The flip side is that the barrier to entry is way lower as
well. It takes less experience to write a web app than it takes to author a
game. I would argue that authoring a web renderer is easier than authoring a
state of the art game renderer too, although there are certainly complexities
there. The DOM scene graph compared to a game scene graph? Come on, is there
even a comparison? I could dump a scene graph for you which is totally
dynamically generated in real time that dwarfs the most complicated web page
you could find. I mean, heck, we use BVHs, KD trees, octrees, and more to
represent our scene graphs. You think the DOM has even a fraction of that
complexity?

Too quote you, "seriously, just stop for a second and use your head."

~~~
angersock
I'll stick with my precompiled logic assertion. How many AAA games ship with a
fully dynamic language like JS? Of those, how many then expose low-level APIs
to those languages instead of just an operating environment suitable only for
scripting? At any point, do those games allow trivial fetching of new code
from the network from an unspecified source, parsing and executing that code
in or out of a sandbox?

As for "goofy image formats"\--I'm going to be somewhat surprised if you
aren't doing a preprocessing step to normalize your textures and images into
either an atlas or at least some standard format (with texture compression or
whatnot). I know that across the entire space of game engines there are
bajillions of formats, but again, when you're building a custom engine for a
game, I'm willing to bet that you can pick your battles in ways that browsers
simply can't.

The "malformed XML" isn't a simple matter of just "Oh, a missing closing
tag!". It's "quirks" mode. It's supporting weird old behavior, bug-for-bug,
across browser versions (thank you Microsoft).

 _" The web is absolutely 100% less efficient than a commercial game engine
and does far far less."_

See, from a performance standpoint, I wouldn't hesitate to agree that the web
engines are less efficient. Similarly, I wouldn't claim that a gas turbine is
less efficient than piston engine. However, piston engines are a lot more
common because they're more flexible, easier to make, and can put up with a
lot more nonsense.

You lost me, though, when you said that the web does "far far less" than the
specialized work a game engine does.

 _" Come on, is there even a comparison?"_

Look at the spec:

[http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/rendering.html#rendering](http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/rendering.html#rendering)

You're absolutely right--there's no comparison. Show me a modern game engine
whose rendering pipeline is one _tenth_ as complicated _or_ well-specified!

Sure, bang around about your scene-management structures for visibility tests.
I'm sure that'll impress your friend at GDC who similarly rediscovering
techniques already mined out twenty years ago--better than thirty in the case
of octress.

At the end of the day, game engines (from a display standpoint), are just
rendering lots of triangles, with optional intermediary targets clever shading
tricks. There may be some animation, there may be some physics, but all of
that is relatively straightforward in implementation compared with the
downright _byzantine_ rules for, say, CSS:

[http://www.w3.org/TR/css-2010/](http://www.w3.org/TR/css-2010/)

I'm not saying that game engines aren't impressive feats of engineering--they
are in no way, however, _near_ as complicated from anything other than a
technical perspective when compared with a modern web browser.

~~~
simoncion
> How many AAA games ship with a fully dynamic language like JS?

Every single game that lets you use Lua to write game logic? AIUI, every Elder
Scrolls game since Morrowind? The Crash Bandicoot games? The Jax and Daxter
games? (The Jax and Daxter games use
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp)
and the Crash Bandicoot games use its predecessor.)

> At any point, do those games allow trivial fetching of new code from the
> network from an unspecified source, parsing and executing that code in or
> out of a sandbox?

Every single game that permits custom levels that can include scripted
elements fits this bill. See, though, this is a strawman. Almost every
competently designed website is just like a AAA game in that all of the code
that that site runs and all of the assets that it loads were explicitly
selected by the dev team and tested by its QA team. Moreover, any user-
supplied data is carefully handled and constrained so that processing of said
data is low-impact and non-disruptive; just like in a AAA game.

I also note that you're refusing to engage with folks who call you out on the
fact that your argument that "Having to handle a wide array of obscure image
formats and potentially invalid XML makes page renders and reflows slow!" is
bunk.

~~~
angersock
I've engaged specifically on the image formats--consider both GIF and XBM, for
example, or WebM or whatever else. Do those show up frequently in games? Nope.
Games have other things, like DDS and whatnot, but those are actually kind of
designed for their use case (storing mipmaps, cubemaps, etc.), and game engine
developers have the luxury of saying "We use this blessed format and anything
else runs through our tools pipeline first to _become_ this blessed format".
Web browsers have no such luck.

The XML/HTML stuff I mentioned elsewhere is still the same: it's not just
simple missing character stuff, it's dealing with old pages that are
semantically (not syntactically) malformed and still rendering them properly.
See also quirks mode.

By contrast, game engines have level and script formats that they support,
with simpler document models, and they get to deprecate things whenever it
suits the developers.

As for scripting, just look at some docs for the Morrowing stuff you bring up:
[http://www.quicenter.com/morrowind/files/Morrowind_Scripting...](http://www.quicenter.com/morrowind/files/Morrowind_Scripting_for_Dummies_8.pdf).
That's _hardly_ on the same class of utility as Javascript--it's basically a
procedural wrapper for stepping through basic scripted sequences. And that's
fine--it's built to do that and only that.

 _Every single game that permits custom levels that can include scripted
elements fits this bill._

"Scripted elements" is very, very different from, say, loading an arbitrary
IDE into the browser: [http://repl.it/languages](http://repl.it/languages)

On the average, most game scripting languages don't support running Ruby,
Python, or Erlang interpreters.

~~~
simoncion
> I've engaged specifically on the image formats [and malformed documents]...

Yeah, you haven't. The comment which spawned your first statement was one that
complained about rendering speed. Many people in this thread have noted that
by the time an image or document (XML or otherwise) gets to the do-layout-and-
render-pixels-on-the-screen stage of the process, it _DOESN 'T MATTER_ how
malformed that document was or what format that image was when it came over
the wire.

Why? Because when we're at _this_ stage of the process, that data has been
converted into whatever representation is most convenient for the web browser
to use while rendering its screen. Just like in a video game, support for a
new image type or document type is as "simple" as adding on a converter from
$NEW_FORMAT to $BROWSER_INTERNAL_FORMAT.

> "Scripted elements" is very, very different from, say, loading an arbitrary
> IDE into the browser

No. It's a difference of size, not of complexity. The interpretation and
validation tasks are the same in both examples.

> On the average, most game scripting languages don't support running Ruby,
> Python, or Erlang interpreters.

Heh. Nice of you to ignore my Crash Bandicoot, Jax & Daxter, and every-game-
which-supports-lua-scripting examples. Lisp, Scheme, and Lua are every bit as
complex as Ruby, Python, JavaScript and -to some degree- Erlang.

I've read your other replies in this thread. Your initial arguments are weak,
and you continually choose to ignore evidence and assertions that contradict
your initial argument. This is a real pity, because you're pretty well-
written. If your behavior matched your tagline "Strong opinions, weakly held",
you'd be far better off. :)

~~~
angersock
" _It 's a difference of size, not of complexity._"

Again, no. "Scripted elements" is waaaay too broad, and includes elements for
purely procedural work (move here, say these lines, move here, etc.).

Your example of Crash Bandicoot, by the way, isn't great--GOOL was compiled
down into a form that shipped with the game. It wasn't dynamically compiled
from external sources by the engine during runtime, unlike what we have to
deal with with Javascript. Same criticism applies to Jak and Daxter with GOAL.

" _Lisp, Scheme, and Lua are every bit as complex as Ruby, Python, JavaScript_
"

Scheme and Lua, certainly not--just compare their BNF grammars, much less
their actual use. If by Lisp you mean Common Lisp, well, you have a point, but
otherwise nope.

As for the rest, I don't ignore the assertions; it's just that the fine
difference between "can support" and "must support" is apparently lost on most
folks. Additionally, points on loading are all sidestepped by you folks
ignoring that, as part of the browser, that flexible loading must happen,
whereas in the engine you can assume the tools pipeline (you know, the 3DS
plugins or whatever) have already done the work.

And then, for all that, people are still complaining about the _platform_ of
the browsers when all of there examples are of shitty and slow web apps
running on it. It's like they've never seen badly-performing maps in a game
engine, or a shitty Unity game which isn't optimized properly.

I'm trying to help educate folks here by clearing up misconceptions, but it's
rather uphill.

------
throwawayaway
There's a lot of voiceovers in these games, I detest them. Can you play
through the game using subtitles?

Thanks.

~~~
brotoss
Um, like every single game made in the last 10 years allows you to turn on
subtitles

~~~
throwawayaway
thanks, am showing my age. can you turn off voices and use subtitles in this
game specifically? or does it cut out another part of the sound?

~~~
Crito
I have not played the game, but found the manual on google:
[http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/238010/manuals/...](http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/238010/manuals/DXHR-
DC_PC_MAN_EN.pdf?t=1429780781)

The section on the audio settings says: _" Adjust the game’s music, dialogs
and SFX volume levels"_

Typically those sort of settings gives you a slider for different categories
of sound. It _seems_ like that is probably what this game does as well.

So I guess my answer is, _" I think so"_.

